# Rare bottle openers



## Timelypicken (May 31, 2021)

From what I can find the Old India Pale was made during prohibition
And the Cunard line was for a ship as its bottle opener / souvenir. Any info is appreciated


----------



## UncleBruce (May 31, 2021)

There was a COMMERCIAL BREWING CO in Boston, MA.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 31, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> There was a COMMERCIAL BREWING CO in Boston, MA.


That’s the e one that I found and it said they were open from 1930-1940, but I can’t find anything on Old India Pale


----------



## bottle-bud (May 31, 2021)

An ad I found, one of 100's


----------



## hemihampton (May 31, 2021)

I got a Old India Pale Ale from Cremo Brewery in New Britain Connecticut in a Cone Top Beer Can. Very Rare. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 31, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> That’s the e one that I found and it said they were open from 1930-1940, but I can’t find anything on Old India Pale


They were also open prior to prohibition.  Pre 1920.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 31, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> They were also open prior to prohibition.  Pre 1920.


Would you say it’s pre pro or pro?


----------



## UncleBruce (May 31, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Would you say it’s pre pro or pro?


In my thinking it is pre pro.  Link to old breweries index: Commercial Brewing Co.


----------



## embe (May 31, 2021)

Any idea what the Old India Pale opener is made from?  Almost looks like brass or copper


----------



## Timelypicken (May 31, 2021)

embe said:


> Any idea what the Old India Pale opener is made from?  Almost looks like brass or copper


I think copper


----------

